# My Gtx 1050 ti is not working/ not detected in bios or device manger. Pci-e slots say there empty but my fan runs. Plz fast fix ASAP



## ineedsomehelpasap (Aug 13, 2019)

Recenty i setup my pc everying turned on and got power but my graphics card didnt give video so i used my onbored gpu. My graphics card dosent show up anywhere such as bios device manger or anywhere. My fans runs and works fine.
Specs
i7-9700k
 rog strix Ze90-e motherbored
GTX 1050 ti 
Plz give tips or fix ASAP
SRY FOR SPELLING ERRORS


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 13, 2019)

ineedsomehelpasap said:


> Recenty i setup my pc everying turned on and got power but my graphics card didnt give video so i used my onbored gpu. My graphics card dosent show up anywhere such as bios device manger or anywhere. My fans runs and works fine.
> Specs
> i7-9700k
> rog strix Ze90-e motherbored
> ...


Well initially try reseating it, check if it's fan spins.


----------



## ineedsomehelpasap (Aug 13, 2019)

i did i put it in all my pci ports and not one of them worked


----------



## Bones (Aug 13, 2019)

Hate to say it but ATM it sounds like a dead card.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2019)

Unplug your PC and flip the button battery out of your mobo for a minute before putting it back in and trying again.

Sometimes some boards can become 'bugged' and will prefer to use only the iGPU as default even if you have a dedicated graphics plugged in.

The fact that you initiated use of the iGPU means that it gets 'stuck' so a bios reset is needed.

Unplug the PC and flip the battery.


:EDIT:

Ooooorrrrr the card could be completely dead as mentioned above.


----------



## ineedsomehelpasap (Aug 13, 2019)

ok thx


----------



## Bones (Aug 13, 2019)

Let's hope not.
The fact the card isn't even detected in the BIOS or OS/system is why I said that.

If you have another system I'd test the card in that to either confirm or rule it out.


----------



## ineedsomehelpasap (Aug 13, 2019)

before i switched my motherbored it worked on my other motherbored so ..

i did the battery thing didnt work
but my card worked on my other motherored 
and also thers a white light- vga light on my pc its on


----------



## Bones (Aug 13, 2019)

I take it you tested the card AFTER the problem occured. 
If so then the card itself would be OK. 

Also, according to the info you gave it happens no matter what slot you have it in. 

Although you can't rule out the board right now as the cause, could still be an issue with the card itself. 

I have one myself that acts dead in some boards, in others it works normally and the problem is board-specific but not based on any given board model. Between the DFI Ultra D's I have for example it works in at least three of them but doesn't work in the other one I have. 
Any other cards I set in that board works normally so in my case, it is the card but the card itself isn't "Bad", just picky about what board it wants to run in.  

In any case I'd try another card in the board if possible and see if that works to be sure it's not a problem with the board itself.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 13, 2019)

Blow out your top (or the x16) PCIe slot rigorously - and not with your own saliva but with compressed air or a leaf blower. This can be as simple as a dust problem. If you reseated the card and if the board was without a card on that slot for a while in open air, this is a real possibility.

You can also inspect the contact area of the card for any scratches/damage/junk, though that rarely is a cause.

And yes, confirm that you tested OK on the card on the other board AFTER it didn't work on the new one for us


----------



## TheRagnarok (Aug 13, 2019)

You can try cleaning the pins by inserting a piece of paper folded over on itself a few times. Do not slide it! Just insert and remove over the length of the slot.
This saved me some pain when I removed the GPU and some unseen grime was stuck to the pins.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 13, 2019)

Get some electronic grade contact cleaner disconnect power supply from the wall and remove the CMOS battery then spray the pcie slot and then clean the edge pins on the video card using contact cleaner you may want to use a clean rubber eraser as well. Have you also updated the Motherboard BIOS?

And where did you buy this 1050ti from?


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 13, 2019)

ineedsomehelpasap said:


> before i switched my motherbored it worked on my other motherbored so ..



Did you wipe the HD and reinstall the OS after switching Motherboards ?

The fact that it worked on your old motherboard and doesn't on the new one tells me the card is fine and the system is confused.  Unless that was a "like kind" replacement ... the system can be  "confused" from detecting various on board newer chipsets and trying to install driver for older chipsets that it can no longer detect because they are associated with your old MoBo.   While such a "switch' can be done, somewhat successfully, it also often results in the problem you describe.

Some folks will uninstall all hardware drivers before removing the old board ,,, and then install the new ones after the swap.   But this makes future troubleshooting difficult as you never know if in fact Windows didn't reinstall the buggers right after you uninstalled them or as soon as you booted to the new MoBo.  Many a system has sat on my workbench whereby a fresh install cured many ills after a recent user upgrade.


----------



## jaggerwild (Aug 14, 2019)

Also do an over night Cmos clear. Use an Eraser to clean the PCI-E of the GPU (gold fingers) as Ive seen hand grease cause this issue.


----------



## HUSKIE (Aug 14, 2019)

As your title says. (ASAP) You need more patience to fix and there is no short cut/way before you even fixed your problem.

Take those words.

Just noticed. Nice username and new member. I smell something fishy... Lol


----------



## Thecrashingwave (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey im having a similar issue. I have a b360 m ds3h motherboard and a gtx 1050 ti. intel site lists the mobo and gpu as compatible. When i put the gpu in the mobo it gets power and fan is spinning, but when you check the bios the pcie 16 slot says empty. What can i do to make the mobo recognize the gpu?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 16, 2019)

Thecrashingwave said:


> Hey im having a similar issue. I have a b360 m ds3h motherboard and a gtx 1050 ti. intel site lists the mobo and gpu as compatible. When i put the gpu in the mobo it gets power and fan is spinning, but when you check the bios the pcie 16 slot says empty. What can i do to make the mobo recognize the gpu?



Pull the mobo and build the rig out of case and fully insert the gpu


----------



## Thecrashingwave (Aug 16, 2019)

you are right i was being a pussy. I was pushing so hard i was scared. just assembled mobo out of case and it went in. ill check if its working

Working great got the drivers installed. thank you for the help.
@
*eidairaman1*


----------

